# Hard Water Road trip



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Guys. I looking for suggestions of good IceFishing trips you have taken in the past. Any ideas both with guides and without would be appreciated. A couple a friends and I are avid mosquito/inland resevior icers, but looking for an adventure. We prefer going after walleye/perch/crappie but open to anything


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

We went to Chautauqua around the middle of march last year. I believe it was a 4 hour drive. We fished for the day then drove home. We caught like 60 perch. It would be fun to make a weekend out of it but we just didnt have the time. I've seen guys on here fish Presque Isle for one day, and then fish Chautauqua.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

simco lake ontario...perch heaven!!! went for 5 days, yellow huts was the guide...caught several hundred A DAY between 3 of us!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Shorefishin, we usually hit Presque Isle at least once a year. It is a panfish heaven. We don't get any walleyes but all the gills, perch and crappie you can catch. Also you get the occasional steal head. DOn't need a guide, just fish the bays and you'll catch fish. Lots of hotels within a mile or two from prime fishing spots.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

wave warrior said:


> simco lake ontario...perch heaven!!! went for 5 days, yellow huts was the guide...caught several hundred A DAY between 3 of us!!!


how far of a drive is it and how much did it run you for your trip if you don't mind me asking


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Chatauqua is a good trip.


----------



## Sir Walter (Feb 13, 2009)

Shorefishin, for big perch and lots of them Lake Simcoe in Ontario just west of Toronto. For big walleye Bay of Quinte also in Ontario has huge walleyes, but I would suggest getting a guide for such a huge area. My first choice though would be walleye fishing off of Put-in-Bay which is in your back yard so to speak. Lots of good guides and if you hit it right, your arms get sore reeling in big walleyes with some real hogs available.


----------



## fire_line (Nov 23, 2008)

devils lake north dakota huge yellow perch and non stop walleye catching.and huge pike. woodland resort , guide jason mitchell and zippy dahl. they supply everything, and you can take amtrak train right near the lake. they pick you up and give you a truck to drive. if you need to go to town. we have did it two times it is a blast. not sure how far away you want to go.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i am game for this, but just on the weekends. work sucks


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fishintechnician said:


> how far of a drive is it and how much did it run you for your trip if you don't mind me asking


9 hr drive from dover, and i think $50/day/man for guide...spent around $500 TOTAL for 5 days!! WELL worth it!!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Sir Walter said:


> Shorefishin, for big perch and lots of them Lake Simcoe in Ontario just west of Toronto. For big walleye Bay of Quinte also in Ontario has huge walleyes, but I would suggest getting a guide for such a huge area. My first choice though would be walleye fishing off of Put-in-Bay which is in your back yard so to speak. Lots of good guides and if you hit it right, your arms get sore reeling in big walleyes with some real hogs available.


highly recommend pib...nice weekend trip for trophy walleye.late season is the best for hogs.


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

fire_line said:


> devils lake north dakota huge yellow perch and non stop walleye catching..


I spent some time on business in Minnesota and then flew to Montana over ND and the water already has frozen edges. How nice to have such a long season and great fishing. Think it's a bit too far for this season.

Thanks everyone for you suggestions. The plans are coming together and I will update accordingly.


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll second Lake Simcoe for perch it is awesome fishing here is a link below with all of the info you need. It is one of the best spots ice fishing for perch in North America you will not regret the trip.  

http://lakesimcoemessageboard.com/


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Can you drive a four wheeler on the ice? If not, how far of a drag is it to good fishing?


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

up there you just drive your truck to where you wanna fish.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

You could try one of the air boat trips at the Islands,you can fish two days for price of one day at PIB.I have fished with SILVER FOX several times and always did good.The air boat ride alone is a HOOT!,all gear is supplied if needed,potrable shanties are set up and heated.If you go to PIB try Bud Ghering excelent guide,two days one nite stay plane fare
figure abt 300.00 great time good fishing.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Did Lake Simcoe once.Lots of perch caught,some 12 - 13 inches long.The two of us caught 200+ the 1st day.Less than a 100 the 2nd day.Fished the same spot both days,few fish moved in/by on day 2.Was 35 bucks each back than heated shanty & bait included.It was $50 last I looked on line.Don't remember guide service used we were by the Virginia Beach area. Is well worth a trip at least once for the perch fishing,The Cooks bay area has bonus pike action & fishes 1st.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Thinking about trying out Simcoe this season. I mapped it out and at 5.5 hrs away isnt too bad.


----------

